# Dr. Simone Gold on hydroxychloroquine



## Chipper

Beck had this DR. on his show couple nights ago and finally posted a video link. She really does a great job with the subject and IMHO is a must watch before it's taken down. Goes to show how much we are getting played.

Hydroxychloroquine is a over the counter drug in many countries. Mainly the ones that aren't having an issue with covid.

One point she brings up towards the end or last couple minutes of video. Dr. Fauci, yep that Dr. Fauci. Was part of a study in 2005 with the Covid 1 Sars virus. Which is 79% the same as the Covid virus we are now dealing with. The study shows how effective the drug was in treating the virus. So Fauci knows darn well we should be using the drug to treat people. It's all a scam.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1619169271575696


----------



## Chipper

Just heard the DR. lost her job this morning for making the video. So much for the 1st amendment.


----------



## Denton

Chipper said:


> Just heard the DR. lost her job this morning for making the video. So much for the 1st amendment.


The Founders feared a powerful government. They didn't know there'd be tyrannical corporations.


----------



## Sasquatch

The media (lap dogs of the Liberal/Marxists) immediately attacked this woman. Not on her medical training but her background. They dug and found she has some goofy beliefs and attacked them.

If this woman were a muslim doctor that believed in sharia or if she was a transgender and believed she was a man they would defend her. Just pointing out their continuing hypocrisy 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy

Sasquatch said:


> The media (lap dogs of the Liberal/Marxists) immediately attacked this woman. Not on her medical training but her background. They dug and found she has some goofy beliefs and attacked them.
> 
> If this woman were a muslim doctor that believed in sharia or if she was a transgender and believed she was a man they would defend her. Just pointing out their continuing hypocrisy


Fundamental Alinsky tactic.
When you can't attack their point, attack the person. Personalize them, pull them out of their "status", demean them, ridicule them. Then you don't have to disprove them. The mob won't care about the point anymore.


----------



## StratMaster

Kauboy said:


> Fundamental Alinsky tactic.
> When you can't attack their point, attack the person. Personalize them, pull them out of their "status", demean them, ridicule them. Then you don't have to disprove them. The mob won't care about the point anymore.


Yep. A great many people think with their emotions, and are therefore helpless to but respond to them. This is why almost every argument is coined in moral terms, with false moral premises and posturing (racist!). Every issue fueled by outrage rather than reason... from the streets to the boob-box. The left has learned to target and recruit such histrionic personalities. There's an army of them.


----------



## Michael_Js

Just ordered all the following:

Protocol: It's a low-cost (usually $20) prescription.
•	Hydroxychloroquine 200mg 2x/daily for 5 days
•	Zinc sulfate 220mg 1x/daily for 5 days
•	Azithromycin 500mg 1x/daily for 5 days

Based on: https://uncoverdc.com/2020/07/15/a-scientific-look-at-the-mask-fallacy-and-why-were-told-to-wear-them/

Hopefully won't ever need it, but...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## stowlin

How does one just order a prescription drug like that? I have the antibiotics and zincs but don’t know how to get Hydroxychloroquine?


----------



## Michael_Js

stowlin said:


> How does one just order a prescription drug like that? I have the antibiotics and zincs but don't know how to get Hydroxychloroquine?


Don't know the quality of these sites: https://24medbb.com/search/Chloroquine+hydroxychloroquine/?sub_affilate_id=chydroxychloroquine.com
https://trustedmedications.com/buy/hydroquin-200mg-hydroxychloroquine/
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Kauboy

I caught a video of the doctor who developed the regimen that Dr. Gould and Dr. Immanuel consulted for their treatments. Dr. Zelenko developed the HCQ/Zinc/Z-max combination to combat COVID-19.
The video, if it's allowed to remain up, is below:





I downloaded it just in case it magically disappears.

In it, near the end, he answers a question we all have.
"How can I get HCQ if my Dr. won't prescribe it or the pharmacy won't fill it?"
He recommends an OTC medication called "Quercetin" in 500mg capsules. Like HCQ, it too acts as a "zinc ionophore". It makes the cells receptive to zinc. Not as potent as Chloroquine or HCQ, but still effective.
I picked up a 200ct bottle off Amazon along with the Zinc Sulfate mentioned above. We've had two close calls in my family, and one of them was my father. Thankfully, neither test came back positive even though my dad and brother both worked with the guy that did get it, as well as members of his family.
I'd like to have something on hand in case the worst happens. I have no compulsion to get tested, even if I suspect infection. There's literally no reason other than invasive contact tracing, and they won't even admit you to the hospital until you show shortness of breath. I plan to beat it before that ever happens.


----------



## Denton

stowlin said:


> How does one just order a prescription drug like that? I have the antibiotics and zincs but don't know how to get Hydroxychloroquine?


Aren't you going to take a trip to some country where you're prone to catching malaria?
You know you are, right?
Ask your doctor to prescribe it.


----------



## Kauboy

Denton said:


> Aren't you going to take a trip to some country where you're prone to catching malaria?
> You know you are, right?
> Ask your doctor to prescribe it.


Funny enough, I *AM* going to a country prone to malaria later this year.
We have a trip planned to the Dominican Republic, and I made an off-hand comment to my wife that this could be our ticket to scoring some HCQ!
She wasn't as thrilled about the prospect.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## pmcd

Kauboy said:


> I caught a video of the doctor who developed the regimen that Dr. Gould and Dr. Immanuel consulted for their treatments. Dr. Zelenko developed the HCQ/Zinc/Z-max combination to combat COVID-19.
> 
> []
> 
> I downloaded it just in case it magically disappears.
> 
> In it, near the end, he answers a question we all have.
> "How can I get HCQ if my Dr. won't prescribe it or the pharmacy won't fill it?"
> He recommends an OTC medication called "Quercetin" in 500mg capsules. Like HCQ, it too acts as a "zinc ionophore". It makes the cells receptive to zinc. Not as potent as Chloroquine or HCQ, but still effective.
> I picked up a 200ct bottle off Amazon along with the Zinc Sulfate mentioned above. We've had two close calls in my family, and one of them was my father. Thankfully, neither test came back positive even though my dad and brother both worked with the guy that did get it, as well as members of his family.
> I'd like to have something on hand in case the worst happens. I have no compulsion to get tested, even if I suspect infection. There's literally no reason other than invasive contact tracing, and they won't even admit you to the hospital until you show shortness of breath. I plan to beat it before that ever happens.


I have been using Quercetin for months with zinc as one of my daughters is a frontline nurse. You can use other zinc than the sulfate if you find it hard on the stomach (I did). The key is to get 50mg of elemental zinc. Quercetin is a bit harder to absorb so there are ways for it to be more absorbable. Pomegranate, vitamin C, something derived from pineapples, etc... Anyway, so far so good. It's supposedly not quite as effective as HCQ. I live in Canada and HCQ is harder to get than heroin. It's gotten crazy. They have started seizing it at the border! Hopefully they never hear of Quercetin.

I still would like to get some HCQ and am retired so I can travel to places that sell it ( well assuming you can get in to the country). One of the 2 places mentioned above will ship it to Canada but there's a chance that it will be seized, and they will retry shipping once. The product comes from India and takes a fair bit of time.

Some countries actually sell it OTC, but getting a list of those is hard. Does anyone know of places to get it? It's just crazy that this went from being an easy drug to get to being one of the hardest.

Even the travel trick of going to a malaria invested country has become tricky. Venezuela sells it OTC, but that may not be the safest place to go! Turkey may or may not...

All I need are 10 200mg pills ( 5 for my wife who says she wouldn't use it, but you never know). Any tips for getting them would be appreciated!! Should have stocked up when Didier Raoult of Marseille started using it with Azithromycin.

thanks...pmcd


----------



## pmcd

Kauboy said:


> Funny enough, I *AM* going to a country prone to malaria later this year.
> We have a trip planned to the Dominican Republic, and I made an off-hand comment to my wife that this could be our ticket to scoring some HCQ!
> She wasn't as thrilled about the prospect.
> :vs_laugh:


Been to the DR many times, but never ran in to the malaria issue. Do you know which parts might have that? You really have to tell them where I live which region you are going to, and that has to be invested with malaria! So Punta Cana won't do! Maybe Samana up in the mountains...

Any malaria region tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kauboy

pmcd said:


> Been to the DR many times, but never ran in to the malaria issue. Do you know which parts might have that? You really have to tell them where I live which region you are going to, and that has to be invested with malaria! So Punta Cana won't do! Maybe Samana up in the mountains...
> 
> Any malaria region tips would be much appreciated.


Supposedly, the closer you get to the Haitian border, the higher the chance of malaria.
We will be just east of Puerto Plata, but I'm still gonna try.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## A Watchman

Kauboy said:


> Funny enough, I *AM* going to a country prone to malaria later this year.
> We have a trip planned to the Dominican Republic, and I made an off-hand comment to my wife that this could be our ticket to scoring some HCQ!
> She wasn't as thrilled about the prospect.
> :vs_laugh:


Through the years I have made several trips to Panama doing missionary projects. I used to see the doc before I left for a prescription but never encountered any issues, but then again... I stayed out of the Darien Gap jungle. What one must be cautious about is the local water as your body may not tolerate it. Drink bottled water.


----------



## pmcd

Kauboy said:


> Supposedly, the closer you get to the Haitian border, the higher the chance of malaria.
> We will be just east of Puerto Plata, but I'm still gonna try.
> :tango_face_wink:


Lucky you. That's a really nice area. Do you have to quarantine or something similar, or is the DR now open for visitors without too many hassles?


----------



## Kauboy

pmcd said:


> Lucky you. That's a really nice area. Do you have to quarantine or something similar, or is the DR now open for visitors without too many hassles?


We aren't going until December, but as of now, flights are allowed but you must have negative results from a PCR test(currently infected) from the previous 5 days before travel, and you may be temp tested upon arrival and asked to quarantine if you show any symptoms.

At present they are reaching capacity in local hospitals. 86K+ cases in country due to COVID.
Hopefully this all clears up more before our trip, but I'm keeping an eye on it.


----------

